# udev and Logitech diNovo - odd behaviour [solved] (partly)

## Atle

My diNovo keyboard and mouse has started behaving strangely lately. (Possibly triggered by a system update followed by a depclean.)

When plugging in the USB transmitter, I need to move the mouse and press keys on the keyboard immediately for them to activate. If not, they don't activate and I have to remove and reinsert the USB transmitter and try again.

Any ideas?Last edited by Atle on Mon Mar 26, 2012 8:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## iss

I have old diNovo and it completely stopped working someday.

I figured out it was fault of udev trying switch the receiver from HID to HCI mode.

I had to change /lib/udev/rules.d/97-bluetooth-hid2hci.rules to exclude my receiver from this rule.

From

```
KERNEL=="hiddev*", ATTRS{idVendor}=="046d", ATTRS{idProduct}=="c70[345abce]|c71[34bc]", \

  RUN+="hid2hci --method=logitech-hid --devpath=%p"
```

To

```
KERNEL=="hiddev*", ATTRS{idVendor}=="046d", ATTRS{idProduct}=="c70[345abe]|c71[34bc]", \

  RUN+="hid2hci --method=logitech-hid --devpath=%p"
```

(It's one letter in ATTRS{idProduct}=="c70[345abce]|c71[34bc]")

I don't know if it will be any help for you.

If you have more modern diNovo with Unifying Receiver you may also check this - Linux 3.2 and Logitech Unifying Receiver

----------

## Atle

Thanks. I just disabled the whole rule, and everything seems to works perfectly. (At least until the file is overwritten on a later udev upgrade)

----------

## iss

I'm glad it helped. You can now add [SOLVED] to the title of first post.

----------

